# Bengal going the Kashmir way?



## gemini90 (Sep 3, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CN4vugCXAAA3euU.jpg:large

*



			After Durga Puja being prohibited in Bengal villages, now cremation not being allowed.
		
Click to expand...

*
Seems likely that instead of fighting back, Bengali Hindus will soon migrate from Bengal, like Kashmiri Pandits did.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 3, 2015)

bengal may've ample to learn from slovakia. anyway, bhadralok better apply for Indian citizenship well in advance.


----------



## gemini90 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yeah, seems that when the muslims reach a certain % of total popualtion, out comes their real tendencies. Till then it is all secularism and what not. Like trying to force the gov to take in refugees from syria and myanmar.
I remember there was a similar news from murshidabad district in bengal a year back. At that time i thought that it is just a local issue. Now it seems that such issues are widespread.


----------



## vkl (Sep 26, 2015)

^Well that's the truth sadly."Sickular" media and politicians are very much into the game.Living in ghettos,en bloc voting,wanting special privileges and "shariah" crap..all the signs of a victim mindset prevails in vast majority of that section.Mostly misguided by Owaisi,Bukhari type people.Once they get proper leadership or when they decide to jump into mainstream it could be much better.But otherwise it's not very bright.
 "Krantikari" news channel won't cover the conversion of Tuktuki Mondal case but would report "Indrani ne sandwich khaya" and report unproven nonsense cases of Jasleen Kaur. Most "sickular" media(international and national) and politicians were blind during the massacre of Kashmiri Hindus and Buddhists. So you know how it is.


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2015)

you guys are over exaggerating this I dont see any source links except for one tweet with the same screen taken from newsx.

Even Newsx doesn't have a link on their site.

I can now see where the actual problem lies


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2015)

This is the problem with democracy. In democracy if the majority thinks something is correct that becomes correct. Think about witch burning in the medieval times. West Bengal is doomed unless the center takes over and does something.

Bangladesh is a failed state and a living hellhole. People will try to escape from there. Our state govt welcomes them with open arms so they can get the votes. Within 20 years Bengal will become like Kashmir unless someone does something.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> you guys are over exaggerating this I dont see any source links except for one tweet with the same screen taken from newsx.
> 
> Even Newsx doesn't have a link on their site.
> 
> I can now see where the actual problem lies



no bro, actually the situation at the ground has been tense and worsening over the years. similar is the case in Assam. the governor of West Bengal had to say some weeks back that if something is not done soon, a demography-change (and yes deliberate at that) is imminent! years of influx has wrought havoc in those lands and for their inhabitants. the smaller districts/towns/villages and hinterlands are the most affected, but even places like north 24 paraganas, etc. are reeling under it. the local media-reporting there is usually censored in these cases by the govt., and in case of the MSM, by far only 1-2 channels have been showing reports on this, NewsX being the one in English (they have other reports, which may be found on youtube, titled - 'jihadisation of Bengal'), then its understandable that most people elsewhere are unaware about the the ongoings. some village in Durgapur hasn't been celebrating Durga Pooja for past few years in protest; recently a gentleman from another village there had written a letter to the PMO, requesting to immediately intervene in the affairs of the state. he had detailed what's going on in his village and others. his own 14-yr old daughter was abducted at gun-point in one of the usual raids. some years back, even the Ramakrishna Mission had to approach the SC to request to not anymore identify the Order as a 'religious organisation' (due to constant attacks by these jihadists and their political accomplices; i had seen the pics of how a monk was humiliated and assaulted for running a school for the village-children). then there was another thread here itself regarding cancelling women's football match in Malda after a fatwa and fearing unrest. some years back when the perpetrators of genocide in the erstwhile east pakistan were sentenced by bangladesh court, lakhs of these people had converged onto the streets of Kolkata in support of those criminals. this alone should've been a signal then. but appeasement-politics comes with free blinkers. some weeks back a forum-member was telling to me that he's very concerned about IS' future-plans and engulfing India into the flames. i said to him first worry about the fire simmering beneath the lands of W. Bengal/Assam that many still aren't aware of. 
all this has been happening there since past some years; the porous border there, the kind of govt.s those states have had (in dastardly active collusion), the effects of all those are coming up and the situation's deteriorating, while the sufferers still suffer in more-or-less silence.


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2015)

I agree what is happening in those regions. The same happening to other community people as well [Muslims and christians]
Rs 5 Lakh for a Christmas conversion: RSS outfit seeks donations for renewed 'ghar vapsi' drive - Firstpost

The news like this is clearly echoing threats to everyone in the country. Who is behind all these, politicians.

Burqa-clad women were actually male RSS workers: Congress - The Times of India

The above news happened before last year elections which kongress is blaming about BJP.

These politicians making everyone fools. People will do anything to come to the power and the innocents are the one getting mislead-ed.

TBH the number of community problem increased for the past 2 years


----------



## Minion (Sep 26, 2015)

^Well said bro.Politician always tries to fool people and people get fooled knowingly due to their selfish reasons they don't know by doing these kind of things they are tearing apart our country.

I blame our media and politician for this.People should understand they are Indians first even though they belong to different religions.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 26, 2015)

@amjath - yes, nevertheless, these usual marketing-tactics and stunts aside, the problem in the east is an ethnic one, which's come to such a proportion/situation just because of (still) continuing active political patronage and support. this has existed for far more than past 2 years (unrest or a portrayal of that during this period is true but for a mix of varieties of multiple reasons; recall the Bengal church-ransacking/robbery & nun-assault case. what the case was being made out by the media to be, and what it turned out to be eventually - perpetrators were bangladeshi pests). 
[P.S. - regarding that congress-blame, its the usual reaction from a worthless party, esp. after suffering a legendary loss, but without any shame. they conveniently forgot about the poll-data and that RSS has a Muslim wing too, or the cases of Muslim women assaulted for supporting the BJP/NDA].


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> no bro, actually the situation at the ground has been tense and worsening over the years. similar is the case in Assam. the governor of West Bengal had to say some weeks back that if something is not done soon, a demography-change (and yes deliberate at that) is imminent! years of influx has wrought havoc in those lands and for their inhabitants. the smaller districts/towns/villages and hinterlands are the most affected, but even places like north 24 paraganas, etc. are reeling under it. the local media-reporting there is usually censored in these cases by the govt., and in case of the MSM, by far only 1-2 channels have been showing reports on this, NewsX being the one in English (they have other reports, which may be found on youtube, titled - 'jihadisation of Bengal'), then its understandable that most people elsewhere are unaware about the the ongoings. some village in Durgapur hasn't been celebrating Durga Pooja for past few years in protest; recently a gentleman from another village there had written a letter to the PMO, requesting to immediately intervene in the affairs of the state. he had detailed what's going on in his village and others. his own 14-yr old daughter was abducted at gun-point in one of the usual raids. some years back, even the Ramakrishna Mission had to approach the SC to request to not anymore identify the Order as a 'religious organisation' (due to constant attacks by these jihadists and their political accomplices; i had seen the pics of how a monk was humiliated and assaulted for running a school for the village-children). then there was another thread here itself regarding cancelling women's football match in Malda after a fatwa and fearing unrest. some years back when the perpetrators of genocide in the erstwhile east pakistan were sentenced by bangladesh court, lakhs of these people had converged onto the streets of Kolkata in support of those criminals. this alone should've been a signal then. but appeasement-politics comes with free blinkers. some weeks back a forum-member was telling to me that he's very concerned about IS' future-plans and engulfing India into the flames. i said to him first worry about the fire simmering beneath the lands of W. Bengal/Assam that many still aren't aware of.
> all this has been happening there since past some years; the porous border there, the kind of govt.s those states have had (in dastardly active collusion), the effects of all those are coming up and the situation's deteriorating, while the sufferers still suffer in more-or-less silence.


This is exactly what's happening in Bengal. And there are people who continuously blame the Politicians, specially BJP/RSS. But the problem with Bangladesh lies with Bangladeshis only: 

British jihadis in Bangladesh fanning flames of extremism, says Dhaka | World news | The Guardian

Of course this doesn't make a good sob story where the religious minority is portrayed as a victim of upper caste politics and oppression hence our Indian media gladly ignores these news, instead they scour facebook to find article like a cute cuddly video of a dog and then post these news. 

20 years from now these people will be cursed by their children and grandchildren for the unrest these intruders will bring but I am sure they hope to be out of this country by that time.

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> @amjath - yes, nevertheless, these usual marketing-tactics and stunts aside, the problem in the east is an ethnic one, which's come to such a proportion/situation just because of (still) continuing active political patronage and support. this has existed for far more than past 2 years (unrest or a portrayal of that during this period is true, but for a mix of multiple reasons; recall the Bengal church-ransacking/robbery & nun-assault case. what the case was being made out by the media to be, and what it turned out to be eventually - perpetrators were bangladeshi pests).
> [P.S. - regarding that congress-blame, its the usual reaction from a worthless party, esp. after suffering a legendary loss, but without any shame. they conveniently forgot about the poll-data and that RSS has a Muslim wing too, or the cases of Muslim women assaulted for supporting the BJP/NDA].


Not every fault lies with the politicians, but with us as well. These so called secular people whose children live abroad, who themselves will leave India someday, are screaming their throats out to defend the poor helpless Bangladeshis, no thinking even for a second about the consequence.

PS: I am a refugee as well and my grandfather came from Bangladesh, we were kicked out of the country on the very day India gained freedom. We lost our freedom on that day and had to run for our lives, reaching India pennyless, so forgive me if I don't hold a sweet affection for that vile country.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 26, 2015)

tkin said:


> This is exactly what's happening in Bengal. And there are people who continuously blame the Politicians, specially BJP/RSS. But the problem with Bangladesh lies with Bangladeshis only:
> 
> British jihadis in Bangladesh fanning flames of extremism, says Dhaka | World news | The Guardian
> 
> ...



well said!



tkin said:


> Not every fault lies with the politicians, but with us as well. These so called secular people whose children live abroad, who themselves will leave India someday, are screaming their throats out to defend the poor helpless Bangladeshis, no thinking even for a second about the consequence.



if am not wrong, the very same people who were besotted by the romantic ideals peddled by the communists decades back; many-a-folk, not limited to just Bengal, Kerala, etc. but nationwide were affected in those times of relatively more upheavals some decades back (still some do, but fortunately in lesser no.s). the opening sequence of the movie 'Gulaal' has some amusing lines on some of the elite and gentry (and not entirely unrelated to the kind of section mentioned) delivered fantastically by KKM. 



tkin said:


> PS: I am a refugee as well and my grandfather came from Bangladesh, we were kicked out of the country on the very day India gained freedom. We lost our freedom on that day and had to run for our lives, reaching India pennyless, so forgive me if I don't hold a sweet affection for that vile country.



sorry to learn about that! i am in some acquaintance with one other Bengali gentleman whose family got wiped in that dark time. forgiveness should be sought by the perpetrators and not by the victims. high time some good screwing and lessons be given to the now remaining marauders (after the recently concluded border-pact, if it's going to be effective) inducing them to lie prostrate earnestly seeking forgiveness and an exit (out of the land, or out of this world, any of the two)!


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

What is wrong with this country.


----------



## snap (Sep 29, 2015)

lel, too much cognitive bias in this thread..


----------



## Ironman (Sep 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> What is wrong with this country.



Whats wrong with the State ?


----------



## Whistler81 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mamata Banerjee is a weak chief minister. She will never lift a finger against the muslim community.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 4, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> Mamata Banerjee is a weak chief minister. She will never lift a finger against the muslim community.



could be, or may be it would be much later (and too late). however, a hint of a pattern could be seen. recently, some madarsa body in WB has announced that it would stage streetwide protests across bengal against the CM. why? if you recall, her govt. had earlier granted recognition to 10,000 madarsas and promised aid to them (this step was criticised by the BJP*). however, over time, only some 235 madarsas have been given govt. aid, and now the govt. has flatly refused any more aid to the remaining madarsas. now recall mamata's statement after the PM's visit to bangladesh and his subsequent talks with mamata too. mamata had then said that from now on she would work in tandem with the GoI and provide all co-operation. hehe. what could be the impetus?! 
 moreover, subsequent to the blasts in WB which attracted NIA's investigation, the latter had hinted at *many madarsas having links with jihadis (one of whom was recently nabbed from ranchi/jharkhand; a wanted man in bangladesh). so keeping all this in view, may be it (decline of support by mamata to madarsas) has something to do with 'working in tandem' with the central agencies? or may be its just due to paucity of funds, or a combo of both. can't say. but an interesting development it is. 

P.S. - the guv of WB recently also asked the govt. to take strict measures against illegal arms possessors. given that many of these 'gentlemen' belong to the tmc itself, running desi arms factories and employing hoardes of bangladeshi illegal immigrants, it would be interesting to see if mamata responds to this directive, and if yes, then how.


----------

